# Replacing Canon Flash AF assist cover



## brianleighty (Dec 30, 2014)

So I accidentally dropped my Canon 600 EX-RT on Christmas and shattered the cover for the AF assist. Does anyone know how hard this is to fix? Canon is quoting around $185 which is a little steep for something that's mostly a cosmetic thing in my use. I found this site: http://www.uscamera.com/cy2-4318.htm that has the replacement part. Just not sure how difficult it is to replace. Thanks.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 30, 2014)

The $185 fee is just the fixed price servicing, they do it like that because it is more efficient for them, but it means even the smallest job is expensive.

But I believe the AF cover just pops on without any dismantling, it has a couple of tabs on the top that you hook in first then push it on the rest of the way and another couple of tabs lock it in. No screws, no dismantling, just pop it on top first.


----------



## brianleighty (Dec 30, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> The $185 fee is just the fixed price servicing, they do it like that because it is more efficient for them, but it means even the smallest job is expensive.
> 
> But I believe the AF cover just pops on without any dismantling, it has a couple of tabs on the top that you hook in first then push it on the rest of the way and another couple of tabs lock it in. No screws, no dismantling, just pop it on top first.


Yeah I totally get it. I guess the main thing I was worried about was I noticed what appeared to be a seal around the cover. I'll go ahead and order that part and see how we go. Thanks.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi Brian. 
Not sure as the picture is not great detail, but it looks to me like it might just clip, (snap fit) in once the remains of the old are completely removed. Worth asking the supplier how it fits? Just buy it and look, worst case it costs
It looks to me like that is the basic fee for a service engineer to just pick the flash up (from reading other posts here). 
At the worst the flash might need to have some screws removed and bits disconnected, and some bits unclipped. 
How difficult it is would seem to me to be subjective, to me I'd just get in to it, I've been in cameras, lenses, laptops, engines, gearboxes and rear axles, to me they are all just nuts and bolts jobs that start from the premise it's broke, it can't get more broke. Mine have been low value items so failure was of less financial consequence than success. I mostly succeed, but occasionally with electronic stuff I have to do it twice, or put the tools down and walk away, go back to it! 
If you are not familiar with the concepts of repairing things and you fail to repair the flash you stand to loose more than you would save if you succeed, and Canon will not put your bag of bits back together for you! ;D
Let us know which way you go. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Chris Burch (Dec 30, 2014)

I've had CPS just send me parts before. I lost the little rubber cover on the the 5DIII selection joystick and instead of paying the flat service fee, I asked them about ordering the exact part. I ended up having to order the entire back plate of the battery grip to get it, but it was still less than half the price of the flat service fee. Call CPS and ask if you can buy it -- it probably is user replaceable.


----------



## wsheldon (Dec 30, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Brian.
> Not sure as the picture is not great detail, but it looks to me like it might just clip, (snap fit) in once the remains of the old are completely removed. Worth asking the supplier how it fits? Just buy it and look, worst case it costs
> It looks to me like that is the basic fee for a service engineer to just pick the flash up (from reading other posts here).
> At the worst the flash might need to have some screws removed and bits disconnected, and some bits unclipped.
> ...



One other point - flash units have large capacitors, so I'd be wary of opening up the body unless you know exactly what you're doing. Otherwise you may be in for a rather large shock (literally).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 30, 2014)

Chris Burch said:


> I've had CPS just send me parts before. I lost the little rubber cover on the the 5DIII selection joystick and instead of paying the flat service fee, I asked them about ordering the exact part. I ended up having to order the entire back plate of the battery grip to get it, but it was still less than half the price of the flat service fee. Call CPS and ask if you can buy it -- it probably is user replaceable.


 
+1.

Buying small parts from a third party often, but not always costs more. The shipping cost is usually the big factor. See if Canon won't just send you one free.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
Sorry, that was a very careless, possibly dangerous omission to make. Thanks wsheldon for picking up on it. My excuse was I wrote most of it about an hour before signing it and submitting, due to a visit by a friend. 
Really should have spotted I forgot to put that in, discharge the capacitors as far as possible by charging the flash, press the test button giving the full power flash (ie greatest discharge) switching off imidiately, then allow to sit for a couple of hours for residual charge to leak away. Also forgot to mention don't touch the flash tube, greasy fingerprints may cause the glass to colour and cause premature tube failure. 

Cheers, Graham. 



wsheldon said:


> One other point - flash units have large capacitors, so I'd be wary of opening up the body unless you know exactly what you're doing. Otherwise you may be in for a rather large shock (literally).


----------



## brianleighty (Jan 2, 2015)

Good point. Not sure if Canon would of given it free but I'll try that next time first. Doesn't hurt. Regarding the capacitor, I shouldn't have to mess with that at all but I have been shocked by an old school windup film camera capacitor before. Not fun.


----------

